# JL Audio T.M.A 1000.1 mono amp



## HiFiAudioGuy34 (Mar 30, 2011)

Like New condition. works great. comes with bass knob, box, manual, and high level input harness. 

JL Audio T.M.A. T2 1000.1 Car Amplifier 1000/1 slash


----------



## HiFiAudioGuy34 (Mar 30, 2011)

bump


----------



## HiFiAudioGuy34 (Mar 30, 2011)

BUMP! 

Ends in less than 2 days!


----------



## HiFiAudioGuy34 (Mar 30, 2011)

ends in Less than 24 hours

BUMP!


----------



## magnumsrt806 (Apr 22, 2011)

Pretty decent amp glws


----------



## DirkDiggler87 (Feb 20, 2011)

I placed a bid higher than the winning bid but the ebay mobile app failed on me  with one bar of service at my workplace my countdown timer was way off.


----------

